# Black spots driving me crazy!!!



## Butts53 (Feb 26, 2018)

I have had a 20Gallon Aq for quite some time now. In it I hosted a perfect Eco for the 6 Mbuna Cichlids and 4 cory cats I had at the time until one of my cichlids faces became swollen.... being verrrrrrry new, I had no idea at the time that the fish was indeed carrying its eggs. After a bit of research and observation I realized I needed to quickly separate her from the others, to which sadly I did not accomplish in time. This upset me and really lit a fire, next day I went out and bought a used 55 gallon Aquarium already set up. when transporting it it had around 70% of the water drained for about 20 Min. once I got it home I changed the substrate to sand and re located my décor from the 20 into the 55. there were fish in it so I let them sit for a week before moving my Mbuna. After my babies were moved to the 55 I knoticed that the water gradually got foggy. the filtration system at that time was weak and not near enough gph to keep up with the 20 or so more Cichlids that came shortly after. After about two weeks I noticed on the female that was "prego" she was forming tiny black spots. today she is prego again and the spots have gotten worse. I am desperately fighting to provide to them a 100% perfect environment but this I cannot find a single solid answer to. the only other Symptom any of the fish have is here recently, before the spots, they have started "flashing". Do I need to worry about my female? is this Normal?


----------

